# Feeding Does and Wethers Together



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 15, 2011)

I am nervous I might have just caused myself a lot of extra hassle come feed time but I just went and bought me a female Nigerian kid (1 week old) like I planned, but her twin brother was just stunning so I got him and I'm going to wether him. I want to keep him in with the girls and I plan on graining them. I have read many things about wethers dying from eating grain because of urinary problems. Is there anyways of graining them all at once or will I need to separate him everyday at feeding time? Thank you


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

Just find a feed and/or mineral that contains ammonium chloride...this should help ward off UC.  Also, if he's eating grain, you'll be best advised to feed them alfalfa hay to balance the calcium.  MANY people keep wethers with their does successfully.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok  thank you, so alfalfa hay is fine for ND? It's not to hot? I know it's expensive but if that's what is best for them and for the wether that is what I will buy. What about as a kid, at weaning age up to a year? Feed the wether the same medicated feed as my other kids? And alfalfa is fine for young kids of either gender? Thanks so much.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

Alfalfa is the perfect hay for all goats.  Expensive, yes, but ideal.  Milking does milk better on it, kids grow better, and pets need less grain.

The KEY here is to provide AC either in the feed or mineral (feed is best, guarantees consumption).


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 15, 2011)

Great information! So the type of grain doesn't matter for any age as long as it has the AC in it. Is there a certian percentage you want to see on the Ingredients Label? Or just that there is some in it? And lastly, is there a horse feed that has AC in it that I could mix in with the goat feed? Thanks


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

If the feed contains AC, then it contains the appropriate amount.

NEVER feed horse feed to a wether or a buck!

Many meat goat formulas will contain both AC and a coccistat such as Deccox or Rumesin.


----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok, does the Nutrena Nature Wise Goat Chow (more of a sweet feed but also more expensive), or the Nutrena Nature Wise goat feed (pelleted feed) have the AC in it? Also, i dont think but are either of those medicated? I only ask because my local feed store only carries Nutrena. Thanks so much helmstead!!!!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 15, 2011)

I have no idea about Nutrena goat feeds, you would have to check their website.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 16, 2011)

NOt sure if that brand has the AC, but I would recommend pelleted, we have had problems with our goats eating around the AC part of a feed if it isn't all pelleted.


----------



## Arabiansnob (Jan 19, 2011)

Not to intrude on this thread buut what is a good mineral that contains AC to feed??   So will this be able to let my buck eat the same grain with the doe's and hay to??


----------



## emilypaonia (Jan 29, 2011)

What is AC? thanks! sorry to butt in, just curious!


----------



## emilypaonia (Jan 29, 2011)

ooops, i see, is it ammonium chloride? thanks!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 29, 2011)

Arabiansnob said:
			
		

> Not to intrude on this thread buut what is a good mineral that contains AC to feed??   So will this be able to let my buck eat the same grain with the doe's and hay to??


Manna Pro makes a loose mineral with AC in it, sold in 5 lb bags.  I've seen it at MOST chain feed stores like TSC and Rural King.  Says right on the front that it contains AC.

BUT, because consumption of minerals is variable...I wouldn't rely on these minerals to protect your bucks or wethers.

You can get UriCare tablets (vet rx) which are AC pills for dogs and cats, and figure out a good daily dose, hide it in a treat and dose your bucks/wethers that way, too.  I use these tablets as a "bolus dose" when the weather changes or water consumption is limited thanks to freezing buckets as an extra measure.


----------

